

Ask HN: If you could ask Tony Hoare one question, what would it be? - kvelicka

For those of you that may not be aware, Tony Hoare is the person that has invented quicksort and null, among many other things, most of which are outlined in his Wikipedia page  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Tony_Hoare<p>I may get the chance to meet him soon and I was wondering what HNers would ask him if given the chance. If possible, I&#x27;ll try to relay your questions to him and get back with the answers.
======
johnyendoo
_Sir_ Tony Hoare.

Anyway, he's goes to a lot of conferences so it's not uncommon to see him. I
wouldn't act like a big fanboy, trying to ask him clever questions about null
or anything like that.

